# Alexa Toolbar (Lite Version)



## Andy R (Sep 14, 2008)

I know many of you don't like added toolbars to your browser so this post is not for you.  For those of you who want to have some fun and see if we can help Discuss Cooking rank higher, please keep reading.

Alexa.com is a site owned by Amazon.com which uses a toolbar to gather data about what sites people are visiting.  It's kind of like the boxes that people have in their house for Neilsen Ratings that sends info back so they can figure out which TV shows are popular.
*
 If you are willing, please tryout the toolbar.  You can download it from Alexa's site at this link: Alexa - Alexa Toolbar*

Here you can see the page about DiscussCooking.com on Alexa:
discusscooking.com - Traffic Details from Alexa

I had installed the Alexa toolbar many years ago and did not like it.  Recently I installed the latest version and was surprised at how lite it is. It's not the typical toolbar that takes up a lot of vertical space on your browser (causing you to have to scroll more). It just sits in the very bottom of the browser and shows you the rank of the site you are currently on (see attachment).

I was thinking that if some members of the site would install this, it would be interesting to watch the results over the next year. I bet we would really climb in the rankings.  
*
If you are willing, please tryout the toolbar.  You can download it from Alexa's site at this link: Alexa - Alexa Toolbar*

If you do install the toolbar post back here so we can sort of tell how many people might be using it to compare against the changes in rankings.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 14, 2008)

What rankings? Is it a good thing to climb high in the rankings? How does that benefit the site?


----------



## Mama (Sep 14, 2008)

The lower your ranking, the more authority your site is given.  Anything below 100,000 is considered good so DC is looking pretty good right now with 83,140!  The number is determined by how many people (that have the Alexa toolbar installed) visit the site.  The more the better.


----------



## Andy R (Sep 15, 2008)

Once again, I just want to let you all know that I am not trying to push this on anyone.  I just thought I would post about this to see how it would effect our ranking on Alexa if some diehards did.  With Firefox the toolbar is really lite and easy to install/uninstall.  No leaving weird garbage on your computer.  I have not used the Internet Explorer version though.


----------



## Mama (Sep 15, 2008)

I have the IE version.  It's a narrow strip located right under the google toobar at the top.  I hardly notice it's there.


----------



## Lynd (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow, looks like we're ranking pretty high actually! Does that mean a lot of people are already using the toolbar?


----------

